# ASCII Codes in Buchstaben umwandeln



## camaleon (30. Nov 2009)

Hallo!

Gibts eine Umkehrmethode zu der getBytes Methode?

Ich möchte also, dass mir eine Zahl die für einen ASCII Code steht in dieses Zeichen umgewandelt wird.

Konnte in der Java doku nichts finden.

Danke schon maL!

LG


----------



## javimka (30. Nov 2009)

Vielleicht so, wenn zahl deine Zahl ist:
int zahl = 65;
char c = (char) zahl;


----------



## SlaterB (30. Nov 2009)

und wenn Zahl 0-9 auf char '0' bis '9' gemappt werden soll:
char c = intWert + '0';


----------

